# Pig Ball Soup



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Some of you may have read my post in the "Joke Of The Day" about my grandson renaming our Italian Sausage Soup so here is the recipe we use to make it.


Pig Ball Soup

About 1 Pound Italian Pork Sausage
2-3 Quarts Chicken or Beef Stock
1/2 Cup Diced Onions
1 Cup Cooked Beans-rinsed(we use Pinto)
1/2 Cup Diced Carrots
1 Cup Instant Pasta (dehydrated cooked)
1 Cup Chopped Kale or Collard Greens
1 Can Chopped Or Sliced Black Olives(to taste) 
Sprig Fresh Rosemary and Fresh Sage(to taste)
Fennel Seeds(to taste, whole or crushed)
Garlic To Taste
1/4 Stick Butter
Salt To Taste
Olive Oil To Taste


Bring the stock to a boil, roll sausage into balls and drop them in.

When the sausage is cooked through add the remaining ingredients except
the Olive Oil(it can loose its flavor when heated) - add water to the 
pot if needed and bring back to a boil. 

Immediately remove from heat and let sit(covered) for about 15 minutes. 

Just before serving, add olive oil to taste.

We like Sweet Italian Pork Sausage and use home made. The spices in my home
made sausage adds a lot of flavor so you may have to do some
adjusting on the spices.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

*whew* I clicked on this one somewhat cautiously, Dave. Glad to see it's a lot more mundane than I was expecting. It sounds really good.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

It all kind reminded me of the old "Art Linkletter" show "Kids Say The Darndest Things", I was hoping someone else would think it was as funny as I did. lol

I just wish I had a picture of my youngest daughter when he said it!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the smile!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I was actually hoping for a prairie oyster recipe:dunno: 
They make good stew but not sure about soup


----------

